# to be



## Latin noob

Hey this is my first post and i have a question. I was doing a quiz and my Latin tutor said something like: " give me the form of the verbs I AM in its past, present, and future tenses". Im just really confused; I think the present is sum, es, est, sumus, estis, sunt. I think? I could use some help. Becuase i have mid terms in 3 days.

Thanks, 

Latin noob


----------



## mariente

no. am is the verb "ser" in spanish. The conjugation  in present is like this:
Present                     Past    Future
Yo soy                       era      seré
Tú eres                      eras     serás 
Él/ella es                     era      será 
nosotros somos             éramos seremos
vosotros soís                eraís            s eraís
ellos son                      eran serán


----------



## timeo Dues

What are they in present, past, and future in Latin. 

I think the present is: sum, es, est, sumus, estis, sunt. I need to know if that present; and also if that is right what the past and future verbs are in latin.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## modus.irrealis

This seemed like good practice for me to see how much I remember. Your present is right, and for the others:

Perfect: fui, fuisti, fuit, fuimus, fuistis, fuerunt
Imperfect: eram, eras, erat, eramus, eratis, erant
Future: ero, eris, erit, erimus, eritis, erunt

And I checked these here and it seems to be right.

And also, both the perfect and imperfect are past tenses.


----------



## panjabigator

Is latin a "regular" language or are these verbs irregular?


----------



## Outsider

The Latin verb "to be" is irregular.


----------



## linguist786

The past (imperfect) is:

eram, eras, erat, eramus, eratis, erant



> Is latin a "regular" language or is this verb irregular?


"esse" (to be) is irregular, yes.
What is an "irregular" language? I guess every language has exceptions, so they would all be "irregular"


----------



## Outsider

linguist786 said:


> What is an "irregular" language? I guess every language has exceptions, so they would all be "irregular"


In some languages, verb conjugation is 100% predictable. You always use the same roots and endings (or prefixes, as the case may be). Or nearly so (Turkish reportedly has just one irregular verb).


----------



## timeo Dues

thanks guys!


----------



## alexacohen

Hello:


> sum, es, est, sumus, estis, sunt


And yes, this is the Present Indicative of the verb "to be" in Latin.
The Past Indicative are:


> Past Perfect: fui, fuisti,fuit,fuimus,fuistis, fuerunt
> Past Imperfect: eram, eras, erat,eramus,eratis, erant


Ant the Future is:


> ero, eris, erit, erimus, eritis, erunt


Just just one thing: This is the Spanish-English forum. Wouldn't it be 
better if you ask in a Latin forum?
Alexa


----------



## jazyk

> Past Perfect: fui, fuisti,fuit,fuimus,fuistis, fuerunt
> Past Imperfect: eram, eras, erat,eramus,eratis, erant


----------

